# Whittingham Station, Northumberland: October 2011



## tattooed (Oct 22, 2011)

Whittingham station was opened in 1888 and closed in 1953, it has stood empty and forgetten until now as I found out from a google search. It has been bought by a business man to turn it into his home, glad we got their for a look around before it gets modernised! Visited with the Mrs and DougBrown.





































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 22, 2011)

Excellent pics! Love the ticket office


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 22, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 23, 2011)

Love this and love your pics. Some fab fixtures.


----------

